# Ghosts in the Graveyard Halloween Party treats.



## powerfitz (Sep 25, 2007)

Ghosts in the Graveyard Halloween treats for Parties

4Seasons Holiday Shopping Store has costumes for Halloween 2007!

Ghosts In The Graveyard
Preparation Time: 10 mins Serving: 1
Ingredients:
3 1/2 Cups Cold Milk
2 Pkgs. (4 Serving Size) Jello-Chocolate Pudding
1 Tub 12 Oz. Cool Whip Thawed
1 Pkg 16Oz. Oreo Chocolate Sandwich Cookies Instructions:
Crush cookies in zip style bag, with rolling pin, or in food processor.
Make pudding as directed on package using 3 1/2 cups milk; let stand 5 minutes.
Stir in 3 cups of the whipped topping and 1/2 of the crushed cookies.
Spoon into 13x9 dish. Sprinkle with remaining crushed cookies.
Refrigerate 1 hour.
Decorate with candy pumpkins, candy corn, milanos and spoonfuls of whipped topping for ghosts (pipe in chocolate eyes) 

Posted by Powerfitz the strategy at 10:51 PM 0 comments 

Labels: costumes, gags, getups, halloween, presents, treats, trick-o-treat


----------

